# Gnral Dveloppement > Algorithme & Mathmatiques > Traitement d'images >  diffrence entre carte de disparit et carte de profondeur

## 3abirb

Bonsoir, s'il vous plait quelle est la diffrence entre une carte du disparit et une carte de profondeur, je connais que la carte du disparit est une carte que reprsente le dplacement entre le pixel de l'image gauche ainsi que son correspond dans l'image droite(elle reprsente en faite, pour chaque pixel, lamplitude du dplacement de ce pixel entre les deux images), mais pour la carte de profondeur j'arrive pas  trouver sa dfinition Merci de m'aider s'i vous plat c'est trs urgent. ::cry::

----------


## saturn1

Bonjour, c'est le z du pixel par rapport  la camra.

----------


## magicbibi

Une carte de disparit te donnera le shift entre deux images. Une carte de profondeur correspond  la distance REELLE entre ton objet (point 3D) et la camra (coordonnes de ton centre optique, en 3D).
SI tes camras sont calibres (si tu connais les matrices intrinsques et extrinsques), il existe une bijection entre carte de disparit et carte de profondeur (MP pour plus d'explications et du code).
Par exemple, dans le cas le plus simple (utilis par beaucoup), une camra est shifte horizontalement par rapport  une autre. Si B est la distance sparant tes deux camras, tu as la relation: Z = (B.f)/d, o d est la disparit trouve et f est la distance focale de ta camra.

N'hsites pas si tu as des questions.

Cdric

----------

